
Apple's new data center is visible (at last) from space - srikar
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/06/01/apples-new-data-center-is-visible-at-last-from-space/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fortunebrainstormtech+%28Fortune+Brainstorm+Tech%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
tintin
Sometimes I can't believe how fanboyish Apple fanboys are.

Hacker news about a Google maps update now showing a large Apple data center!?
Come on...

